# Just "Plane" advice



## eaglea1 (May 17, 2020)

So, I've got these two planes for years and don't know much about them.
What can you tell me about em, and are they worth anything? If I
want to sell them, where on WB would that be? I can see compared "going for"
prices on ebay for the Stanley but the other one not so much.
Thanks
Randy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2020)

You can post them for sale here.
https://woodbarter.com/#general-classified-section.31
The little Stanley number 3 appears to be in nice condition. Not sure what the other brand is, but I see it has a cracked tote.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (May 17, 2020)

The lateral adjustment lever on the transitional plane identifies it as a Stanley as well. Unfortunately, not much value on transitional planes in general. On that one, I'd just clean it up, maybe oil the wood and put it on the shelf for decoration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

